# My humble kayak



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi there,

Recently picked myself up a Kayak. She's a Dagger Cayman 3.75m x 0.72m 28kg. Came with the sounder, 12v sealed lead acid battery, paddle, scotty rod holder, two flushmount rod holders (with pvx extensions to keep reels well away from the water), seat, anchor mod, anchor, anchor rope, landing net, for a neat $450.. Can't be unhappy with that.  Thanks again Fishbutler 

The kayak trolley pictured is something I knocked up today using $29 worth of bunnings hand truck, $6 worth of pool noodle, 25c worth of zip ties and a borrowed angle grinder.. It works really well! Can pull it over grass, dirt and sand no worries.
The kayak is held in place on the trolley by means of two tie downs given to me by a good mate.. I'm pretty sure they were used to hold BMW motorbikes in place inside crates during shipping?
Theft of the trolley shouldn't be an issue. I think my super chunky cable lock is pictured below somewhere. I just chain it to something near the water. 
I'd like to thank members of this forum for such an outstanding idea.. Whomever dreamt the concept and brought it to life initially can claim a free beer from my fridge.

The bag behind the seat was the result of some clever lateral thinking. When I bought the kayak less than two weeks ago it came with a tub in the rear. It contained the kayak's battery and created room for tackle trays and what not. But what really bothered me was that if I was to capsize the kayak the container and everything inside would be more or less lost (lid came off very easy).
Well, whilst sitting at the PC trying to work out what I could do about it I spotted my wife's old shuttle carry bag... Turns out that it's absolutely PERFECT for the job. In the front is a pocket that carries spare trebles and in that pocket are a couple of sleeves that hold my leader perfectly. The 'lid' of the bag has a zippered mesh pocket inside that's the perfect size and place for my soft plastic lures whilst the main pocket has enough room for my sounder battery and some lure boxes. There are a couple of side pockets too, which aren't in use at the moment.
Keys and wallet get kept in a plastic bag inside the hull. Phone gets kept in a partially inflated snap lock sandwhich bag in the seat's rear pocket.
The bag is kept in place by another two of the forementioned tie downs. I'll be able to roll the yak over and the bag + contents will be more or less safe. I'm pretty sure the bag is quite water resistant too. :thumbup:

She paddles really well, cuts through chop far better than I expected it would. Stability is good enough to keep me out of trouble, but I'm not yet confident to take my best rods/reels on board.

Some pictures


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Bargaain of the year mate.Well done on the purchase and enjoy your yakkin.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Nifty looking piece of kit and you certainly can't complain about the price, bargain. Now what's the black pipe on the stern, thought it might be for an external transducer but I can't see any cable.


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

That's for the anchor. Sits half inside the tube when not in use. The previous owner put it there and looks to work OK, but I might cut it a little shorter so there will be less anchor dragging through the water when not in use.

Matt.


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

I suppose I could lengthen the pipe and put some flexible hose at the end for those awkward moments? I can't pee down the scupper holes unfortunately as she rides slower than the holes when loaded with me + gear. I'd certainly be pushing the 130kg load rating.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought the black PVC tubing was part of the toilet system [/quote]

What a great idea !
Great set up mate and he looked after you on the price for sure .


----------



## Melbit (Jun 24, 2008)

That's a really nice looking yak and you've done well. 
My guess for the back pipe was some kind of periscope. :?


----------



## squib (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice one, I like some of your ideas. Thanks


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

Sold that kayak to buy a boat about a year after buying it and I missed it ever since... snagged this for $350 a couple of weeks ago. Absolutely love it.


----------

